# suggestions



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Would it be possible to put a link at the bottom of the page after all the messages to take you back to the beginning of the General Discussion Board so we don't have to go all the way back to the top of the page to do so ???

Just an idea....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Kevin*

They have a link at the bottom of the page it called Forum Jump you can use it to go anywhere on here. Hope that helped.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Hummmm... I was wondering what that was for... It was blank ... Once I picked where I wanted to go the link stayed in the field...
Thanks for the help...


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey, I learnt something today, THANKS Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Ya'll are welcome*

If i know the answer i will answer it.:smiles: And if i don't I'll try and find out.:winky: 
Jody:usa:


----------

